# 2nd quiz TV quiz shows (sound like)



## David H (Jul 27, 2015)

*A.* *SOLVED*







*B.* *SOLVED*






*C.*






*D.*







*Good Luck*


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2015)

A - Battle of the brains?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2015)

B - Bargain Hunt?


----------



## David H (Jul 27, 2015)

Northerner said:


> A - Battle of the brains?



Well Done Alan


----------



## David H (Jul 27, 2015)

Northerner said:


> B - Bargain Hunt?



Well Spotted Alan


----------



## David H (Jul 27, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

*C.* *Clue:* The first two images are 'TAR' and 'US' (as in United States)


*D.* *Clue:* The second image is of a 'Fox's Den'


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2015)

Still stuck on these David!


----------



## David H (Jul 28, 2015)

Write them down for eg.

*C. *

Tar Us  Matyr or  ar u smatyr


----------



## Robin (Jul 28, 2015)

C Are you smarter than a ten year old?


----------



## David H (Jul 28, 2015)

Robin said:


> C Are you smarter than a ten year old?




Well Done Robin

D. is sand den u dye or and then you die


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2015)

Would never have got the last two, never seen them!


----------

